

Where do I find cheap places to live for a month in New York? - koichirose

Hi, this summer I'll be in New York for an internship and I'm having trouble finding a place to stay.<p>Craigslist (and padmapper) do provide such informations, but they are quite hard to browse and I'm already spending hours to search for a suitable accomodation.<p>So I was wondering if there's a better tool to search with; some sort of student house would be fine but I couldn't find anything. Also, sharing an apartment with someone would be good.<p>Suggestions? Thanks
======
teej
This might seem a little crazy, but I would suggest taking a look at Hotwire,
Priceline, and other discount hotel websites.

I did a quick search, you can get a crappy hotel for $60 a night through
Hotwire in the NYC area. Consider what you get for that price: free use of
clean towels, linens, pillows, etc, free breakfast -everyday-, free
toiletries, and possibly room for a second person. You can save money by
packing less and buying less going this way.

Compared to a hostel @ $80 a night in a private room, that's a pretty good
deal.

------
menloparkbum
Your problem is that "cheap place" and New York are incompatible. How much do
you consider cheap? I'm moving to New York and I haven't seen an apartment for
less than $1800/m. I don't think you'll even find a share for less than $1000
a month and if you do, it's going to be way out in deep brooklyn, or up in the
bronx, or weird (sharing a bed with two albanian guys) or random luck.

Also, craigslist is really the only way to do it.

airbnb.com has good places to crash.

maybe consider new jersey if cost is the biggest issue.

~~~
koichirose
Well, for cheap I mean $1200/month maximum, for a private room in a shared
apartment.

I'd have to work in greenwich village, so distance is to be considered; airbnb
seems pretty nice with some good offers, thanks!

~~~
menloparkbum
There are tons of sublets for that price on craig's list. Maybe put up an ad
saying you are looking for a space, it worked for me.

------
jakehow
I am pretty sure NYU has a summer stay program in their dorms. You may want to
check SVA also.

I lived in a student only residence that was run by a private company for 1
semester quite a while ago. Seems like it has changed a bit since then but
their site is here: <http://www.studenthousing.org>

Other than that sublets on craigslist are your best bet.

------
khafra
I don't know if the (<http://www.hackerhalfwayhouse.org/>) is open to
prospective roommates now, but they do throw a helluva party for HOPE. If you
need to cheaply fill a gap between arriving and moving in there's always a
hostel--a bed and a locker for around $30 per night, or a very small room for
around $80.

~~~
koichirose
I already checked studenthousing and SVA and they both offer housing for much
longer periods (semester/year) and much much money. NYU asks for a SSN and
since I'm from Europe I can't apply.

I contacted HHH, let's see what they say... Honestly, I thought that for a
student/intern this would have been very easy!

------
kiddo
Try craigslist. I live in a private bedroom in a 3 bdrm apartment in Park
Slope, 2 subway stops from Manhattan. I pay $900/month. I have a friend in
Sunset Park (brooklyn) that pays around $700/month for a private studio
apartment. That's about 30-40 minutes by subway to manhattan.

